# AC's from II for 2009 Marriott deposits



## thinze3 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it would be interesting to see if any Marriott resorts are being offered AC's for 2009 weeks. If there are currently no AC's being offered, keep checking with II and let everyone know when an AC is offered for your resort.

There sure seemed to be fewer AC's offered for '08, according to Tuggers, than in previous years. Just trying to see if this trend is continuing into 2009.


As of now, according to my search, no 2009 AC's are being offered at:

Waiohai,
Legends Edge,
Grand Vista,
BeachPlace Towers,
Ocean Pointe,
Villas of Doral

My test was using Mid-Jan, Mid-Feb, and Mid-March. weeks.  


_*Note: I am asking about 2009 weeks only.* _


----------



## seatrout (Jan 28, 2008)

I think purpose of AC is to entice deposits and get rid of excess inventory.
I noticed in 2005/6 was that Getaway used to cost slightly more and AC easier to get.  It may be that II has difficulty getting rid of Getaway inventory with this methods.

So this year and last-- Getaway is cheaper-- and AC harder to get.  Just my 2cent.  I used to count on AC for MGV and OP.  Not anymore.

Thinze-  I am heading to Vegas during the Valentine week.  Please post an update on your vegas post on adult shows-  Right now we only have purchased the LOVE shows.


----------



## Delicate Arch (Jan 28, 2008)

I thought that the Waiohai purchase (at least if you bought from Marriott) guaranteed an AC when deposited. Am I remembeing this incorrectly?


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

There is no such thing as a guaranteed AC. II decides what weeks it will give an AC for. That decision is not one that Marriott controls.

I can believe that a sales person might say "You're guaranteed to get an AC every year." You likely will, but there is no way to be sure. 

Note that guarantees/promises are only valid if they are part of the written purchase contract. I'll "guarantee" that the promise of an every-year AC wasn't in your purchase contract!


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 28, 2008)

seatrout said:


> I think purpose of AC is to entice deposits and get rid of excess inventory.
> I noticed in 2005/6 was that Getaway used to cost slightly more and AC easier to get.  It may be that II has difficulty getting rid of Getaway inventory with this methods.
> 
> So this year and last-- Getaway is cheaper-- and AC harder to get.  Just my 2cent.  I used to count on AC for MGV and OP.  Not anymore.
> ...



You are the first that I have heard this from. Maybe you're on to something.

_P.S.
We have only bought Love tickets as well. I'll post if we do anything different.
We'll be there this Friday thru Monday._


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 28, 2008)

Delicate Arch said:


> I thought that the Waiohai purchase (at least if you bought from Marriott) guaranteed an AC when deposited. Am I remembeing this incorrectly?



When we toured Maui about six years ago, my wife and I were told the same thing, "You will get two weeks every year." Because I was a green horn, I came home and researched II and MVCI. When I contacted II and asked about the "bonus week" every year, the II rep. said "absolutely not." We then realized that we had been lied to buy a smooth talking salesman.


----------



## potchak (Jan 28, 2008)

Dave M said:


> There is no such thing as a guaranteed AC. II decides what weeks it will give an AC for. That decision is not one that Marriott controls.
> 
> I can believe that a sales person might say "You're guaranteed to get an AC every year." You likely will, but there is no way to be sure.
> 
> Note that guarantees/promises are only valid if they are part of the written purchase contract. I'll "guarantee" that the promise of an every-year AC wasn't in your purchase contract!



Actually I did have it in my contract that I was guaranteed an AC for every Waiohai deposit for 5 yrs from the date of purchase. Granted, for every other year usage, it means only 2 deposits, but I was guaranteed it. 

It is also Hawaii so I would imagine I would get it anyway.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

Such a written guarantee would really surprise me! Also, your statement conflicts with some of your posts back in 2006 and 2007 wherein you _hoped_ to get an AC for depositing your Waiohai week. Here is one example.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 28, 2008)

potchak said:


> Actually I did have it in my contract that I was guaranteed an AC for every Waiohai deposit for 5 yrs from the date of purchase. Granted, for every other year usage, it means only 2 deposits, but I was guaranteed it.
> 
> It is also Hawaii so I would imagine I would get it anyway.



So if you deposited a February 2009 week you would receive an AC?
When I try it, nothing comes up.


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 28, 2008)

It's in my Ko'Olina contract as Exhibit G

I just went through the sales pitch at Ko'Olina and it is still part of the purchase contract.


----------



## potchak (Jan 28, 2008)

I do not have 2009, but theoretically I should. I did try various timeframes last year and for some it did not say an automatic AC, I guess I would have to argue it with them if that situation came up. 

But I have been trying to get decent weeks for trading purposes. Imagine my surprise when we were just about through with the weekend after July 4th last year when I went online, there was still July 4th week available, granted it was for a Sunday check in.


----------



## Dave M (Jan 28, 2008)

My apologies.


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 28, 2008)

*pacheco18*

Is Ko Olina getting offered AC's yet for 2009?


----------



## pacheco18 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am using full 2 bedroom again in 09 so I don't know but my contract says  I get one for 5 years so I assume so.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 26, 2008)

*AC's now available!!*

*I just checked, and II is now offereing an AC for all dates through May of 2009 for a Waiohai deposit. *


----------



## vlapinta (Mar 29, 2008)

I own a Ocean Watch Gold in MB and I just checked a few weeks in April and I would receive an AC if I deposit the week. Last year April weeks did not qualify for and AC. In 2009 they do. 


Vicki


----------



## pacheco18 (Mar 30, 2008)

Nothing for Shadow Ridge Plat this year
Got AC in the past


----------



## Jeffrey (Apr 6, 2008)

What exactly is an AC?  I have tried to search for a thread explaining it, but to search you need at least 4 letters ... AC** does not work. ;-(


----------



## wbrown (Apr 6, 2008)

I just deposited my 2009 NCV Easter week with II and received and AC


----------



## Dave M (Apr 6, 2008)

MVCI Newbie said:


> What exactly is an AC?  I have tried to search for a thread explaining it, but to search you need at least 4 letters ... AC** does not work. ;-(


Many questions related to 
Marriott timeshares can be answered by the FAQs for this Marriott forum - located at the top of the list of topics for the forum. Here is the link that explains what an *A*ccommodations *C*ertificate is, how to get one, how to use it and how much it costs to use it.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Apr 6, 2008)

I had the same guarantee for my Waiohai unit too.  An AC with every deposit but I never deposit it.  I think, my 5 years are up this year because I bought back in 2003.   And, yes it is written into my contract it even states that you cannot trade back to Hawaii or a Colorado Ski week.  My friends who bought Maui got the same guarantee but it didn't have a location restriction.  The other thing to note in the contract it is called a bonus week not an AC.  I'm not sure if they are one of the same but they might be.

Good luck on all your ACs...


----------



## thinze3 (Apr 6, 2008)

wbrown said:


> I just deposited my 2009 NCV Easter week with II and received and AC.



Nice! Is Easter week platinum, gold or silver at NCV?

I just checked. Still no AC's being offered for BeachPlace Towers or Ocean Pointe.


----------



## wbrown (Apr 6, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Nice! Is Easter week platinum, gold or silver at NCV?
> 
> I just checked. Still no AC's being offered for BeachPlace Towers or Ocean Pointe.




Easter week is within the gold season which is Jan-Jun


----------



## arlene22 (Apr 10, 2008)

I checked today for MSE and was told no ACs for any dates--try back in a month.


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2008)

To clarify on the 5 year AC guarantee. I bought in the new tower at MOC, got the written guarantee of AC for 5 years. I actually used it, locked off and deposited my 2007 usage. When I deposited with II I got a two bedroom AC from II. A day or two later I received a one bedroom AC and a studio AC. Called II to clarify, the one bedroom and the studio are issued by Marriott, nothing to do with II. So for my 2007 usage I received an exchange of the one bedroom into a two bedroom at Kauai Beach Club, exhanged the studio for a Ko'Olina studio. Managed to tie these two exchanges on to the 2008 President's week I managed to book in Maui.  Used the AC's to go to Manor Club, Lawrence Welk Palm Springs and Fairmont (just down the road in British Columbia)! Will probably deposit my 2009 usage as well.


----------



## bobcat (Apr 11, 2008)

JimH said:


> To clarify on the 5 year AC guarantee. I bought in the new tower at MOC, got the written guarantee of AC for 5 years. I actually used it, locked off and deposited my 2007 usage. When I deposited with II I got a two bedroom AC from II. A day or two later I received a one bedroom AC and a studio AC. Called II to clarify, the one bedroom and the studio are issued by Marriott, nothing to do with II. So for my 2007 usage I received an exchange of the one bedroom into a two bedroom at Kauai Beach Club, exhanged the studio for a Ko'Olina studio. Managed to tie these two exchanges on to the 2008 President's week I managed to book in Maui.  Used the AC's to go to Manor Club, Lawrence Welk Palm Springs and Fairmont (just down the road in British Columbia)! Will probably deposit my 2009 usage as well.



I found it best to call II and see what time frame to deposit your week will you receive an ac. I have another week that II just sends me something in the mail saying they want me to deposit that week for an ac. Each time share is different. However, both are on the beach. One where there are alot of units. One were there are few units and ours is a beachfront. It also matters what they want.


----------



## Peteyp97 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Just got an AC for Easter week Surf Club*

Called yesterday and reserved Easter week 2009 and then put in a request for the week before Presidents week in 2009 and was told that most all of the Surf club weeks from late Dec. to the end of April were getting a bonus week. I love it.:whoopie:


----------



## SueDonJ (May 16, 2008)

I've been calling about our SurfWatch gold unit every week, asking the rep to reserve any date which will get me an AC for a deposit.  Today I got it for a 4/3-10/09 reservation.

We're hoping for a trade to Disney either the first or second week of October, 2009, and asked for a 3- or 2BR unit at one of four resorts.  With the AC we hope to snag a Barony week this September/October.

I'm really beginning to enjoy this game!
Susan


----------



## Smooth Air (May 16, 2008)

JimH: I am a exchange/deposit newbie. I have *no clue *what you just said! But, I have a question: I own 2 Marriott weeks. This year, for the first time, I did a "Request First" w/ II for 2009. They found me the week that I wanted, where I wanted. So, I took it. My question relates to my second week. I am thinking of renting it out to somebody. But, when I hear all of this talk about AC's (although I don't understand it even after having read your post and Dave's excellent summary referenced above), I am thinking: "Hey, maybe I should do that AC thing!!!". So, my question is: Can I get an AC by depositing my second week with II? ( Dave, I have tried to leave out identifying info so you don't have to edit me!)


----------



## Dave M (May 16, 2008)

smoothair said:


> Can I get an AC by depositing my second week with II?


Go back to the AC explanation at the link in my above post. Follow the instructions to determine whether your week - if you deposit it - will qualify for an AC. Or for an even easier way (but perhaps more time-consuming if you are put on hold), call II and ask!  

Regarding your parenthetical comment, you can include identifying information about your resort and the week # in a post as long as you don't suggest that you are interested in selling it, renting it or doing a direct exchange with someone else. Thus, in this situation, where you are considering depositing your week with II, it would be okay.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 16, 2008)

ok, Dave.....but I thought if I said I was thinkng about renting it & then mentioned where it was that may present a problem.


----------



## Dave M (May 16, 2008)

That's correct and that's what I said. But since this thread is about depositing weeks to get ACs, which is what you were asking about, you're okay.

There's no rule that suggests you can _never_ disclose what resort you own at merely because in another thread somewhere you mentioned the possibility of renting a week.

I know it can be a bit confusing, but think of it this way: If you are posting about a topic that might be the subject of an ad (e.g., renting or selling your own timeshare), avoid mentioning your resort info and you should be fine.


----------



## Smooth Air (May 16, 2008)

Got it...I think!


----------



## Peteyp97 (May 16, 2008)

*Got an AC for Aruba Surf Club deposit for 2009*

I reserved Easter week 2009 and immediately traded it in for the week of Feb. 7-14, 2009 (The week we have winter break). When I was on the phone I asked if I was eligible for an AC--they checked and immediately said yes. Got the AC in my II account a few days later, now just have to try and figure out how to use it!! I love TS!!:whoopie:


----------



## lll1929 (May 17, 2008)

All Aruba Plat 2009 weeks are eligible for an AC but not the 2009 Gold weeks.  I am hoping that the gold weeks get ACs in the next few months.


----------



## Jonny3Jack (May 17, 2008)

We deposited an early April 2009 Summit Watch silver week and got an AC.


----------



## travelbrite (May 18, 2008)

*what to do with your AC*

I am new to timesharing.  We own at Aruba Surf club, 2 br lo, and i received a bonus resort AC
how exactly does this work?
I deposit my entire unit and i will get a bonus week?
But there is no guarantee i will get the 2 places i request in 09 because when you deposit first they have a 3 year window correct?
So what should i do?  
also is the ac a comparable size unit?
Thanks!


----------



## travelbrite (May 18, 2008)

ok, i called Marriott/II to get a better understanding of the AC

If i give them/deposit my aruba week, i will get the bonus week which expires in 1 year (and it is a similar or better unit size) + i have 2 years in which to use my week that i deposited.

i know there are no guarantees, but the only thing that is important to me is at least getting to use one week in 09. 

Does anyone here have an experience where they deposited their week and did not get to travel anywhere?  I can only travel in the summer months and 2 weeks in November. of course Christmas week, but that's probably slim.


----------



## luv2vacation (May 18, 2008)

No, there are no guarantees but your Aruba week should be a great trader.  Unless you are *extremely* picky as to where you want to go, you should have no problem getting something nice.  See where you want to go and put your request in *now* for next year.  You can even put in for Christmas, if that's what you want.  It is still early and getting your request in early has a lot to do with the success of your exchange.


----------



## travelbrite (May 18, 2008)

luv2 how can i see what's available?

I know i want to try to get into 2 of the Marriott properties in Spain next summer, so do i have to wait until the summer to deposit it?
I would also like to try thailand, and i could do that in either the summer or 2 specific weeks in November, and Christmas week.


----------



## Dave M (May 18, 2008)

I'm not luv2, but reserve your week a full year in advance and, for maximum trading strength, deposit it with II immediately. In reserving a week, choose a week that you believe other exchangers would want - such as a holiday week or other week when school children are on vacation.

Then to give yourself the best chance for your exchange, put in an ongoing exchange request with II _at least_ a year in advance. Why? Because many people reserve and deposit their weeks a year in advance, just like you will. You want to be on the waiting list for an exchange when those early weeks get deposited. 

Even if you didn't want to exchange to Spain until 2010, you should still put that request in now, if you have a week to deposit. Why? Because in the event of a tie in trading strength, the earliest request will get the confirmed exchange.


----------



## travelbrite (May 18, 2008)

thanks dave
but does this still apply with obtaining a bonus week?

my bonus week expires in one year, my deposited week 2 years.  so if i want to travel in july, shouldn't i wait until July 08 to deposit for july 09?


----------



## luv2vacation (May 18, 2008)

Only if you were planning to use the bonus week for the July 2009 travel. However, bonus weeks have a lot of restrictions and are mostly only good for off-season travel, so wouldn't probably be good for summertime travel (unless maybe Arizona or Palm Springs, where it's 100+ degrees in the summer).


----------



## m61376 (May 18, 2008)

luv2vacation said:


> Only if you were planning to use the bonus week for the July 2009 travel. However, bonus weeks have a lot of restrictions and are mostly only good for off-season travel, so wouldn't probably be good for summertime travel (unless maybe Arizona or Palm Springs, where it's 100+ degrees in the summer).



But- the restrictions on AC's are lifted 59 days before travel. If you can make plans within Flexchange (59 days or less before travel) there is a lot more availability for using those AC's. Many people have gotten great places during the summer using them that way.


----------



## ffxjack (May 18, 2008)

*What to do w/AC I may not be able to use?*

I've got an AC expiring after Labor Day, but my hope is to be able to use it end of June where I have vacation.  If nothing comes up by then, I know I will not be able to use it.  

Can I give it to someone else to use?  I don't mind allowing someone else to use it for whatever my cost is but I'm somewhat reluctant to turn over my II account to a complete stranger.


----------



## Dave M (May 18, 2008)

Offer to give a week to a friend, relative or co-worker. They will be thrilled. Print a list of the destinations ("All Destinations") available within Flexchange and give it to your candidate as a starting point. I have done this numerous times for people that work for me. Whether you pay for the week or they do, is less important than that you make the offer.  

The simple answer is that, yes, you are permitted to give the week away under II's rules.


----------



## ffxjack (May 18, 2008)

*Efficient flexchange search?*

How do you search for ACs on II's website?  I end up checking two to three times daily, putting in all destinations and my specific time frame (within 59 days at this point) each time.

Is there any way to save the search critieria or even call them to tell them to automatically book it if a certain destination comes up?


----------



## travelbrite (May 18, 2008)

so this is  a lot more risky than it seems.  
i think i will deposit my 2009 week July 4th, ( a prime week)
and try to use my bonus week this November, December or anything up to July 09.  And my deposited week i can hopefully get something in July 09.

anyone lose out when they deposited their week in return for an AC?

my other option is to just do a request first with my 2 br unit so that way i'm guaranteed my week in 09 in my home resort.,


i am looking to travel to Spain in the Summer 0f 09, and to Thailand or other carribbean island in Summer, November or Christmas week 09


----------



## m61376 (May 19, 2008)

travelbrite said:


> so this is  a lot more risky than it seems.
> i think i will deposit my 2009 week July 4th, ( a prime week)
> and try to use my bonus week this November, December or anything up to July 09.  And my deposited week i can hopefully get something in July 09.
> 
> ...



If you are flexible about when and where you want to go (and it seems like you are) then the likelihood is that you will get a trade you'll be happy with. If you are set on a specific week and/or a certain location, that's when trading becomes riskier. 

Try to get your request in early, so that it will be there when the first weeks are deposited, increasing your likelihood of an early exchange. On the other hand, you can do the request first; giving up an AC may be worth the peace of mind if the uncertainty really bothers you.


----------



## travelbrite (May 19, 2008)

what is flexchange?  is that the 59 day window?


----------



## Dave M (May 19, 2008)

Yes, it is. 

Most trading restrictions are lifted during those last 59 days, thus significantly increasing the possible options for an exchange or for confirming an AC week.


----------



## counsel (May 19, 2008)

*Anyone seen any AC's for Cypress Harbour?*

I know, I know - Orlando is "overbuilt"... but we did get an AC 2 years ago.

I keep trying to ck for specific dates in 2009, but no luck as yet... Here's hoping!

Bruce


----------



## luv2vacation (May 19, 2008)

Anyone get an AC for Ocean Pointe platinum week, especially the 1 BR side?  I'm in the process of purchasing one and have asked the seller to reserve a specific week for me.  I was going to use the 1 BR and deposit the studio but if the 1 BR is getting an AC, we might just stay in the studio instead.


----------



## icydog (May 19, 2008)

*ACs received: Add to the list as you get them*

Waiohai- all dates until May 2009
Ocean Watch- Gold- April 2009
Summit Watch- Silver-April 2009
Surf Club & Ocean Club All Platinum weeks (no gold yet)


----------



## travelbrite (May 19, 2008)

m61376 said:


> If you are flexible about when and where you want to go (and it seems like you are) then the likelihood is that you will get a trade you'll be happy with. If you are set on a specific week and/or a certain location, that's when trading becomes riskier.
> 
> Try to get your request in early, so that it will be there when the first weeks are deposited, increasing your likelihood of an early exchange. On the other hand, you can do the request first; giving up an AC may be worth the peace of mind if the uncertainty really bothers you.



Marriott Aruba Surf Gold *is  available *


----------



## sheilas (May 19, 2008)

There are no AC's for Ocean Point Platinum weeks yet.  I was willing to deposit a 2 bedroom Easter Week but could not get an AC for it.


----------



## Cathyb (May 19, 2008)

wbrown:  what restrictions are on your AC?  We just 'won' an AC at the Marriott DSV annual meeting from II and the back shows what we can use -- most are desert summers and hurricane weeks.   Was wondering if you have some decent places and seasons?  Thanks


----------



## travelplanner70 (May 19, 2008)

I cannot see if there is a list going.  But, I called II and was told that Gold Summit watch through Sept. 2009 will get an AC.  But, they still are not giving one for Gold BeachPlace Towers.  It seems odd since it is a far more difficult trade than Summit Watch.


----------



## erm (May 20, 2008)

Harbor Pointe week 30
AC offered online


----------



## iamnotshopgirl (May 20, 2008)

*AC'S Aruba Surf Club Gold 2009*

As Travelbrite stated II now giving AC's for Aruba Surf Club Gold weeks for any gold week with a check-in date of April 23, 2009 through September 2009. Called the Marriott desk this morning and they posted to my account right away.  I will use both of them in either flex time or for Xmas time in Orlando for my sons and their families. 

Bob


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (May 20, 2008)

*a/c*

harbour point hilton head weeks 17 ,18,19.
a/c offered on line for 2009.


----------



## Phillie (May 21, 2008)

*Mgo Ac*

Marriott's Grande Ocean Resort (MGO) 
Unit Details: #OCES, 2 bedrooms, Sleeps 6  
Check-In Date:   Friday, June 05, 2009  
Check-Out Date:  Friday, June 12, 2009 
Deposit Expiration Date:  Sunday, June 12, 2011 
Deposit Type:  If you choose to deposit this unit now, you can request an exchange week from today to two years after the date the home week begins and Interval International will have immediate use of this week. Your deposit expiration date will be June 12, 2011. You will have until your expiration date to complete your travel. 
Deposit this unit and you'll earn a Bonus Week Certificate that's good for an additional one-week accommodations at an Interval member resort (certain fees and restrictions may apply). Once your unit is verified for deposit, the certificate will be issued so come back to IntervalWorld.com soon to check on the status of - and to start planning - your bonus vacation.


----------



## Old Hickory (May 21, 2008)

*Plat weeks at Frenchman's Reef 2009*

Oops, that's Frenchman's Cove.  I received a notice from II which prompted me to deposit my week 13 for an AC.


----------



## Kim R (May 21, 2008)

counsel said:


> I know, I know - Orlando is "overbuilt"... but we did get an AC 2 years ago.
> 
> I keep trying to ck for specific dates in 2009, but no luck as yet... Here's hoping!
> 
> Bruce


Don't give up on CH yet.  I traded week 26 of 2008 (July 4th week) for Ile de France - I leave next week YES! - and got an AC that I used for a GV week last March, which was my son's spring break.
Those extra weeks make life worth living IMHO...


----------



## potchak (May 22, 2008)

Looks like TL will get an AC for either 1 or 2 bd. Looks like from April through end of August. But I checked Manor Club, and it is a no go as of yet.

I also checked Waiohai- they are being offered AC's through end of August as well.


----------



## travelbrite (May 22, 2008)

can you use your AC for non marriott properties?

if so what propeties in Cancun would anyone recommend?


----------



## CMF (May 22, 2008)

*Barony Beach April 4, 09.*

This Barony Beach will get an AC for April 2009.

Charles


----------



## Dave M (May 22, 2008)

travelbrite -

Yes, you can use your AC for any timeshare week that shows up when you do a search with an AC - Marriott or otherwise. Remember that ACs are nowhere near as powerful as your own week, except during the last 59 days before you want to travel. Except during that last 59 days, you will see mostly off-season weeks at a limited number of resorts.

You'll get better responses regarding non-Marriotts to consider in Cancun by asking the question on the Mexico forum. However, to save yourself and others time, you might want to wait to ask the question until you can see what's available there, if anything, for your preferred travel dates when you start a search with an AC.

Also, you'll eventually be able to exchange to a Marriott there. Marriott has announced that it will build a timeshare resort in Cancun and has purchased the property where the resort will be located.


----------



## thinze3 (May 22, 2008)

travelbrite said:


> can you use your AC for non marriott properties?
> 
> if so what propeties in Cancun would anyone recommend?



The Royals have very good ratings, even better than most Marriotts. I have noticed several good 2BR units available for this summer. Don't forget the Mayan Riviera just south of Cancun.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70993
You may have to join TUG to see these units.


----------



## travelbrite (May 22, 2008)

Dave,
you must be a mind reader.  As i was posting the cancun question, i was going through the Marriott II book and thought..... Marriott needs a timeshare in Cancun!

I actually think that will be one of their biggest and best locations.


----------



## Dave M (May 22, 2008)

Marriott's MVCI division actually bought two parcels - not close together - in Cancun. Whether there will be a second resort would be only a guess at this point.


----------



## travelbrite (May 22, 2008)

will they be announcing this soon?
projected start sell date?


----------



## NYBrit (May 23, 2008)

Hello everyone!  It has been awhile since I was on here.  

On Wed., I called Marriott and was able to book next year's Memorial Day week at Orlando Horizons.  The VOA was extremely nice!  He explained to me about AC's etc. and found out that if I were to deposit my week now with II, I wouldn't get an AC.  He said to call back to see when they opened up the AC's for Horizons.  (This was my first experience in booking my week!)

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone knows if they opened up Horizons in II to receive the AC.  How would I look in II to see before hand if they are offering it to me?

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

Christine


----------



## travelbrite (May 23, 2008)

To determine if your week currently qualifies for an AC, follow these steps:

1. Log in to your II account.

2. Select "Exchange".

3. Select "Deposit/Extend a Week".

4. Select "Deposit" for an eligible (1BR or larger) 2008 week.

5. Enter (or make up) your 8-digit Marriott "Reservation No." starting with "8". Also select your actual or a hypothetical "Check-in Date". Then click on "Continue". (If you are a Florida Club member and you use a week from a Florida Club resort, you will have some addtional info - a unit # - you need to insert.)

6. If you are lucky, the next screen ("Deposit Details") will have two paragraphs. The first paragraph will explain how long you will have to complete an exchange if you deposit the week. The second paragraph, the one you hope to see, will read something like the following:
Quote:
Deposit this unit and you'll earn a Bonus Week Certificate that's good for an additional one-week accommodations at an Interval member resort (certain fees and restrictions may apply). Once your unit is verified for deposit, the certificate will be issued so come back to IntervalWorld.com soon to check on the status of - and to start planning - your bonus vacation.  

7. At that "Deposit Details" screen, do not click on "


----------



## NYBrit (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response!  I am on the site now, but if I were to deposit just the Master of my lock off, would that be the 6/2 or the 4/1 (both with kitchen)?

We are planning on using the studio portion to return at a later date in 2009 and I know all I have to do is change the reservation for a $29 fee.

Christine


----------



## thinze3 (May 23, 2008)

NYBrit said:


> Thanks for the quick response!  I am on the site now, but if I were to deposit just the Master of my lock off, would that be the 6/2 or the 4/1 (both with kitchen)?.....
> 
> Christine



That would be a 4/1.


----------



## rwroth (May 23, 2008)

*Interval AC*

This thread has been going on for several months, so I hope my comments/questions don't get lost.

I received in the mail several days ago the announcement/possibility of an AC from Interval if I deposited my 2009 2BR Birch Streamside at Vail fixed week 16. This is the first time I've ever been offered an AC for this unit -- which I had deposited in 2008 with no hint of an AC. However, if I go to the II website and follow the instructions provided by travelbrite (5/23/08) & Dave M (5/9/06), I see no mention of an AC. I wonder why there is this disconnect. Would this mean that if I want to get the AC I should do it over the phone?

I recognize Dave M's comment that there is a compromise between depositing soon to maximize the exchange possibility but this would start the 12 month period for the AC usage. With this week 16 unit (Saturday, April 18 in 2009), how long can I wait before this date and still get the AC?

Also, can I learn ahead of time where the AC can be used?


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 3, 2008)

AC’s being offered by II for 2009 deposits *on this thread* are:

Aruba Surf Club - thru September
Aruba Ocean Club - thru April
Barony Beach – April
Frenchman’s Cove – April
Grande Ocean – June
Harbor Pointe – May & July
Newport Coast - April
Streamside at Vail - April
Summit Watch – April
Timberlodge – April thru August
Waiohai - thru August


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 21, 2008)

Please add Summit Watch gold season to list for AC's.

Also, a page back, Travelbrite explains how to tell if a unit is eligible for an AC.  Thankyou for that detailed explanation.  However, I have Beachplace Towers and need a unit # to proceed.  I cannot put any number in. (I tried.)  Does anyone have a suggestion to get past that part of the process?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## 1st Class (Jun 21, 2008)

Beachplace Towers codes from the II website:

2BR      ZZAB
1BR      TOMV
studio   TOGV


----------



## mas (Jun 21, 2008)

I was playing with Florida Club and MOW.  It looks like MOW will receive ACs for March thru May (as far as I searched).  Nothing for Florida club during Feb and March.  I checked both BeachPlace and Ocean Pointe.

As an interesting sidebar, I received an AC for depositing my KCR II 2009 2BR unit.  With all the negative talk of Hawaiian airlines (aloha and ATA) going out of business and the decrease in tourism there, apparently no one has told II yet.


----------



## travelplanner70 (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the codes.  They worked.


----------



## icydog (Jun 21, 2008)

Jonny3Jack said:


> We deposited an early April 2009 Summit Watch silver week and got an AC.



Yikes I sold my silver SW weeks in favor of platinum Manor Club. I still don't have an offer of an AC for my July 4th weeks. I have three reserved for July 4th.


----------



## griffer331 (Jun 21, 2008)

I talked to Interval today and my week at the Aruba Ocean Club for May 29 2009 qualifies for an accomadation certificate


----------



## gregloucks (Jun 22, 2008)

Interval recently gave me AC's for my two 2009 Canyon Villas weeks - the first two weeks in March.  One odd twist is that we had already deposited the weeks a few months ago to do some difficult trades for next year, and then requested the AC's a few weeks ago. Not sure if I would rely upon this if I really wanted the AC's, but we did the same thing last year - i.e. - asked for and received the AC's after we had already deposited and secured our desired trades.


----------



## mjfrusc (Jun 22, 2008)

We just received an AC over the phone with IL for Surfwatch 3 bdrm gold deposit for Sep 12, 2008 last week.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 22, 2008)

I recieved an AC for my 1bdrm deposit of Marriott Aruba Ocean Club May 3, 2009.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 22, 2008)

I received an AC for a 1 bedroom (April 11, 2009) Summit Watch deposit (silver week). But the bronze week didn't get one this year. I think the cut-off date was April 15 which includes week 15 (silver) but not week 16 (bronze).


----------



## saturn28 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Marriott Horizons at Branson*

Accommodation Certificate being offer for Platinum weeks at the Horizons at Branson right now. The weeks the AC are being offered May 14, 2009 to August 19, 2009.


----------



## jdwrph (Jun 22, 2008)

*AC for Horizons at Branson??*

When I try to deposit my platinum week for Horizons Branson on the II website, I do not get the second paragraph about bonus week cert.  My II membership has expired, will I need to renew before i would be able to see the AC offering??


----------



## thinze3 (Jun 22, 2008)

jdwrph said:


> When I try to deposit my platinum week for Horizons Branson on the II website, I do not get the second paragraph about bonus week cert.  My II membership has expired, will I need to renew before i would be able to see the AC offering??





Most likely that is the case, as I have confirmed that Horizons Branson is receiving AC's for May through August by calling II a few weeks ago.
See this post.


----------



## CAROLW (Jun 23, 2008)

*Rec'd A/C notice from II in mail today...*

In today's mail I received 2 separate notices from II both granting A/C's for my 2009 Gold Aruba week and my 2009 HHI Surfwatch week.


----------



## Steve A (Jun 24, 2008)

I will receive an AC for my gold (deposited with II for the week of May 3, 2009) 1-bedroom Aruba Ocean Club. Last time I deposited the Ocean Club I got an AC and used it for March at the Marriott Grand Chateau in LV, which was very nice.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 8, 2008)

I just checked today, and there are still no AC's offered for Ocean Pointe or BeachPlace Towers.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 8, 2008)

Nor MMC yet...


----------



## icydog (Jul 9, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> Nor MMC yet...




I am beginning to lose faith. I think the ACs came out much earlier last year. Could this be the year of no ACs for MMC or MSE


----------



## rsackett (Jul 9, 2008)

icydog said:


> I am beginning to lose faith. I think the ACs came out much earlier last year. Could this be the year of no ACs for MMC or MSE




Looking at old posts it looks like AC's for MMC were released around July 11th last year.

Take a look at this one:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50269

Ray


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 9, 2008)

icydog said:


> I am beginning to lose faith. I think the ACs came out much earlier last year. Could this be the year of no ACs for MMC or MSE




It's still early. AC's will most likely be offered soon enough for MMC.  I was surprised that no AC's were offered for the premium late winter & early spring at Ocean Pointe and BeachPlace.


Terry


----------



## ddinallo (Jul 9, 2008)

I recieved an AC for july 4th, 2009 deposit at MFV...and I am going to Surfwatch with it this weekend!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well i can confim it is tougher to get an AC with MMC so far...  Last year, on july 16th (same date as  today) i deposited my 4th of july week and got an AC. I just called the II Marriott desk and they arent giving away any AC at the moment for that week....     I'm still gonna wait a bit before deposing it as i would really like to get an AC....  Cant wait too long as i need July 4th-11th 2009 week in Orlando with it....


----------



## kjd (Jul 16, 2008)

*AC and Getaways*

I must confess ignorance about ACs as I have never received one.  That said, how does an AC compare to trading with a deposited lockoff?  I know that trading with a studio lockoff can pull even a 3 bedroom at certain times of the year.

I have also read that an AC does require some additional expense and that it really isn't totally free.  How does that extra expense compare with just purchasing a get-away if you are not choosey about the location?  Or, are they completely different items?  I'd like to know what I'm missing out on.


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 16, 2008)

kjd said:


> I must confess ignorance about ACs as I have never received one.  That said, how does an AC compare to trading with a deposited lockoff?  I know that trading with a studio lockoff can pull even a 3 bedroom at certain times of the year.
> 
> I have also read that an AC does require some additional expense and that it really isn't totally free.  How does that extra expense compare with just purchasing a get-away if you are not choosey about the location?  Or, are they completely different items?  I'd like to know what I'm missing out on.





Read all about it here.

In general, an AC is good during "off season" times of the year, but within 59 days of the stay the restrictions are about 98% lifted with Interval International. This is when an AC can become valuable.

I just napped a 2BR Marriott Grand Chateau for Labor Day week with my Christie Lodge AC. If had been a Marriott AC, I most likely could have grabbed that unit a few days earlier.

Terry


----------



## urple2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Received an AC for deposit of a one bedroom Summit Watch summer week.


----------



## davis6 (Jul 20, 2008)

i had a November 08 week at newport coast villas and just deposited it with ii and recieved an AC.  Well at least they said it is in the mail.  I guess it takes 30 days to get or something like that.  

If someone does a request first can they or will they still have the possibility of recieving an AC.  I have July 4th of 09 at NCV but I want to do a request first for Park City Utah over Christmas.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 20, 2008)

icydog said:


> I am beginning to lose faith. I think the ACs came out much earlier last year. Could this be the year of no ACs for MMC or MSE



Two words for the above quote...Bad Dog!!!


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 20, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Two words for the above quote...Bad Dog!!!



Be patient. It will probably happen soon. See this thread from last year.


Terry


----------



## abdibile (Jul 26, 2008)

saturn28 said:


> Accommodation Certificate being offer for Platinum weeks at the Horizons at Branson right now. The weeks the AC are being offered May 14, 2009 to August 19, 2009.



For the whole 2 BR or also for the 1 BR?

Does anyone know?

Thanks!


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 26, 2008)

It's getting late for MMC AC...   We are 10 days later than last year and still nothing...   I'm losing faith...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 26, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> It's getting late for MMC AC...   We are 10 days later than last year and still nothing...   I'm losing faith...



I actually never used my AC from last year as it expired.


----------



## RIMike (Jul 26, 2008)

*just got Ft Lauderdale on a AC*



thinze3 said:


> I think it would be interesting to see if any Marriott resorts are being offered AC's for 2009 weeks. If there are currently no AC's being offered, keep checking with II and let everyone know when an AC is offered for your resort.
> 
> There sure seemed to be fewer AC's offered for '08, according to Tuggers, than in previous years. Just trying to see if this trend is continuing into 2009.
> 
> ...



I just completed Ft. Lauderdale OceanBeach Towers on a AC for September. Unfortunately for me...it is a work trip instead of a vacation. But hey, at least I am at a really nice place while I have to work.  Going Sept 14th.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 26, 2008)

We received an AC for deposting our 2009 Phuket Thailand week.  As with a few other posters near the beginning of this thread, we are guaranteed an AC for the first 5 years of ownership if we deposit to II.  I spoke with II specifically about this.  These AC's are provided through II by the resort.  After our five years lapse, we may get them if II wants to encourage us to trade.

We enjoy the AC's greatly.  We will normally use them on a long holiday weekend.  We just completed use of an AC at Marriott's Ford's Colony in Williamsburg over 4th of July.  Nice resort-small pools!


----------



## pacheco18 (Jul 26, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> AC’s being offered by II for 2009 deposits *on this thread* are:
> 
> Aruba Surf Club - thru September
> Aruba Ocean Club - thru April
> ...



Thought I posted - Got an AC for my 2009 Shadow Ridge March


----------



## rsackett (Jul 26, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> It's getting late for MMC AC...   We are 10 days later than last year and still nothing...   I'm losing faith...



I have not lost faith yet.

But if no AC is offered I will not deposit my week.  I have a manditory week of of work the week of July Fourth and I will go to Manor Club.  

I already have a second week for net year.  I am going to Grande Ocean for Easter week.

Ray


----------



## laxmom (Jul 26, 2008)

Just checked and our Barony July 09 week is offering an AC online.


----------



## icydog (Jul 26, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I actually never used my AC from last year as it expired.



If you ever find yourself in that predicament let me know. I can always use an AC. Thanks. 

I am getting tired of waiting. I have three July 4th weeks sitting in limbo waiting for ACs. Do you think II has so many MMC and MSE weeks that they won't offer an AC at all.


----------



## rsackett (Jul 26, 2008)

icydog said:


> If you ever find yourself in that predicament let me know. I can always use an AC. Thanks.   Dito! (rsackett)
> 
> I am getting tired of waiting. I have three July 4th weeks sitting in limbo waiting for ACs. Do you think II has so many MMC and MSE weeks that they won't offer an AC at all.


 It is possible.  No garantee of AC's.  Some resorts get them one year and not the next.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 26, 2008)

icydog said:


> ...Do you think II has so many MMC and MSE weeks that they won't offer an AC at all.


 
If they don't offer an AC for MMC platinum, it will be the first time since I've been an owner there.  I'll just rent it instead on Ebay as I also have trouble using all my AC's.

Brian


----------



## javabean (Jul 27, 2008)

We purchased MMC 3/08 and were certainly hoping to see an AC for '09. Let's keep our fingers crossed. We are still new to t/s. How can I check online with II? I've just been picking up the phone and calling but I would rather check myself.


----------



## chalucky (Jul 30, 2008)

worth a bump


----------



## calberry (Jul 30, 2008)

davis6 said:


> i had a November 08 week at newport coast villas and just deposited it with ii and recieved an AC.  Well at least they said it is in the mail.  I guess it takes 30 days to get or something like that.
> QUOTE]
> 
> As an FYI, we deposited both our 2009 Timberlodge weeks last month and were told we would get AC's.  I waited 2-3 weeks and then called.  They issued them over the phone, then sent them in an email.  Their expiration date is from the date they were issued and NOT the date of my deposit.  This happened to me last year also when we deposited one of our weeks...we waited, called, and got them on the spot.
> ...


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 30, 2008)

Tried again today and still nothing for MMC..   14 days later than last year so far...  Looking alternatives now...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 30, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> Tried again today and still nothing for MMC..   14 days later than last year so far...  Looking alternatives now...



Question

If you deposit your July 4th MMC now and they are not giving A/Cs and then in 2 weeks they give them for your same week, would you get a A/C credit automatically into your account?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 30, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Question
> 
> If you deposit your July 4th MMC now and they are not giving A/Cs and then in 2 weeks they give them for your same week, would you get a A/C credit automatically into your account?



according to what i've heard: NO  You have to deposit WHILE they offer it. If you deposit it earlier it is your loss...    that's why i am waiting but i cant wait forever as i need a nice exchange next year and the more i wait, the less i have a chance to get it..


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 30, 2008)

Just put in a request first ongoing search, or if it's just for other Marriotts then use the Marriott internal exchange request allowing you to request past your unit's check in date.

The only down side is that if they do offer an AC, you'll have to deposit and do the request again losing your place in line.




jesuis1837 said:


> according to what i've heard: NO  You have to deposit WHILE they offer it. If you deposit it earlier it is your loss...    that's why i am waiting but i cant wait forever as i need a nice exchange next year and the more i wait, the less i have a chance to get it..


----------



## buzzy (Jul 30, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> It's still early. AC's will most likely be offered soon enough for MMC.  I was surprised that no AC's were offered for the premium late winter & early spring at Ocean Pointe and BeachPlace.
> 
> 
> Terry



I reserved and deposited my Presidents week at Beachplace in February, the rep of the phone told me to call in later and see if I can get a bonus week for the deposited week later.  I didn't think I could get a bonus week for a week previously deposited but II told me that again last week, that I should just keep checking in.  Anyone else receive a bonus week months after the deposit?


----------



## Phillie (Jul 30, 2008)

*last year I did*

I got my ACs last year three months after depositing. I called once a week until I finally got it. The expiration date was that of the day I called not the time I deposited my weeks which confirms one of the previous posts experiences. So far this year I deposited only one week so far and got an AC. Now I am just waiting so that the epxiration of the next one is after labor day next year so I can use it for a summer flex time vacation.


----------



## buzzy (Jul 30, 2008)

Phillie said:


> I got my ACs last year three months after depositing. I called once a week until I finally got it. The expiration date was that of the day I called not the time I deposited my weeks which confirms one of the previous posts experiences. So far this year I deposited only one week so far and got an AC. Now I am just waiting so that the epxiration of the next one is after labor day next year so I can use it for a summer flex time vacation.



So since it starts to expire from the date you called, how long can you wait to call?  I would think that at some point it would be too late and II would not allow it.  For instance, if I wanted to use the AC in December of 09, am I able to call December 08 when I deposited my unit in Febuary of 08?


----------



## Phillie (Jul 30, 2008)

*do they ever stop offering an AC?*

You ask a good question. If they are offering an AC for 2009 week at some MVCI, would they ever stop offering months later because the demand has subsided or some other reason?


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 31, 2008)

This is a real possibility.  ACs are given for the purpose of getting more valuable deposits that will match requests.  If there are plenty of deposits then there is not a need to offer an AC.



Phillie said:


> You ask a good question. If they are offering an AC for 2009 week at some MVCI, would they ever stop offering months later because the demand has subsided or some other reason?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> Just put in a request first ongoing search, or if it's just for other Marriotts then use the Marriott internal exchange request allowing you to request past your unit's check in date.
> 
> The only down side is that if they do offer an AC, you'll have to deposit and do the request again losing your place in line.



I deposited my April '09 MLE and requested a 2BR Ko'Olina for July '09 through Marriott's "internal exchange". Later I changed my MLE reservation to week 26 and was able to keep my original April exchange request date and exchange request number. My week came in soon afterwards.

The only thing I could see different was the fact that not changes could be made online. You had to call Marriott.


Terry


----------



## sdtugger (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> This is a real possibility.  ACs are given for the purpose of getting more valuable deposits that will match requests.  If there are plenty of deposits then there is not a need to offer an AC.



Earlier this summer the II website said that I would receive an AC for my Branson July 4 1 bedroom if I deposited it.  That was also confirmed by an II rep.  I just checked again today and there are no AC's offered for May, June, or July Branson deposits.  I was waiting to extend the use date of the AC.  It looks like that was a big mistake . . .


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm confused...   i really dont know how some of you were able to get an AC AFTER you had deposit it!!!  I called again this evening and the II rep clearly told me that if i deposit today my week and in 2 days they starts offering AC then I WONT BE ELIGIBLE AS AC ARENT RETROACTIVE!!!  I told him i heard different story from that but he clearly told me there is no way an AC should be retroactive.  It wont happen again if it ever have been before...  As far from MMC, he told me too that it is only in Oct/NOV they might release AC for MMC IF they need summer dates...     Not good for us owners..  doesnt look like we are attractive to II tis year...


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 31, 2008)

Well you need to call them and get your AC.  If they told you that you would get it, they need to place one in your account.



sdtugger said:


> Earlier this summer the II website said that I would receive an AC for my Branson July 4 1 bedroom if I deposited it.  That was also confirmed by an II rep.  I just checked again today and there are no AC's offered for May, June, or July Branson deposits.  I was waiting to extend the use date of the AC.  It looks like that was a big mistake . . .


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 31, 2008)

Terry,
that's great news.  I'm going to do such a request tomorrow.



thinze3 said:


> I deposited my April '09 MLE and requested a 2BR Ko'Olina for July '09 through Marriott's "internal exchange". Later I changed my MLE reservation to week 26 and was able to keep my original April exchange request date and exchange request number. My week came in soon afterwards.
> 
> The only thing I could see different was the fact that not changes could be made online. You had to call Marriott.
> 
> ...


----------



## leskiw (Jul 31, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> I'm confused...   i really dont know how some of you were able to get an AC AFTER you had deposit it!!!  I called again this evening and the II rep clearly told me that if i deposit today my week and in 2 days they starts offering AC then I WONT BE ELIGIBLE AS AC ARENT RETROACTIVE!!!  I told him i heard different story from that but he clearly told me there is no way an AC should be retroactive.  It wont happen again if it ever have been before...  As far from MMC, he told me too that it is only in Oct/NOV they might release AC for MMC IF they need summer dates...     Not good for us owners..  doesnt look like we are attractive to II tis year...



Bad news, but at least we have a clear answer, thanks for checking and letting us know.

Dave


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 31, 2008)

Big Matt talked about putting a request first at II. If i understand it, II has to find us the exchange we want and if it that happens THEN we give them our week. No Ac given. If they are still searching for a match (let's say in 2-3 months) and AC are offer for MMC i can call II and cancel my request first. Called them later to DEPOSIT my week and i will get the AC..  Is that right? 

What i dont understand is the Marriott internal thing...  on my case, i want to be at either Marriott resort i'm targeting and nothing else and for july 4-11 2009 only so it is quite strict as request i know... Should i put the online request first with II or am i better to call the Marriott desk? Cam they out a request first like II    Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## tompk (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe the "internal request" he is referring to is via Interval Intl.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jul 31, 2008)

What are the costs and procedure to extend an AC?


----------



## thinze3 (Jul 31, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> Big Matt talked about putting a request first at II. If i understand it, II has to find us the exchange we want and if it that happens THEN we give them our week. No Ac given. If they are still searching for a match (let's say in 2-3 months) and AC are offer for MMC i can call II and cancel my request first. Called them later to DEPOSIT my week and i will get the AC..  Is that right?



That is correct, but don't forget the trade request date will start all over.



> What i dont understand is the Marriott internal thing...  on my case, i want to be at either Marriott resort i'm targeting and nothing else and for july 4-11 2009 only so it is quite strict as request i know... Should i put the online request first with II or am i better to call the Marriott desk? Cam they out a request first like II    Thanks for helping me out!



Call the Marriottt desk at II and tell them you want to do a request first. If you do it online, I belive you will have to request multiple dates and/or multiple resorts. With Marriott internal exchange you can be much more selective and even request beyond your booked date at your home resort as mentioned above.


Terry


----------



## jesuis1837 (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks! will do tomorrow!


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 1, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> Well you need to call them and get your AC.  If they told you that you would get it, they need to place one in your account.



They WERE offering an AC, but I didn't deposit because I wanted to extend the use date for my AC.  So, NOW that I'm ready to deposit they are NOT offering an AC.  I'd love to call and ask, but if I were II I'd just tell me that I waited too long to deposit.  Do I still have a chance at an AC?


----------



## potchak (Aug 3, 2008)

I just checked all of my units- MMC, MSE, Timberlodge,and Waiohai, and none of them are getting an AC for 2009. This was after I recieved a notice requesting my Timberlodge plat summer and offering an AC (this was a couple of months ago)


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 3, 2008)

Mr. Vker said:


> What are the costs and procedure to extend an AC?


These can NOT be extended which is why so many go un-used.


----------



## lovearuba (Aug 4, 2008)

*Interval AC not offered*

Hi
I have also been pondering whether I want to deposit my 2bdroom aruba ocean club and two weeks ago Interval website showed it would offer an AC.  I checked after reading this and it no longer shows that.  I'll just keep my week.


----------



## Phillie (Aug 4, 2008)

*just call II*

I too cecked after writing my post from a few days ago. I saw it was not available for my MGO June 2009. I called the Marriott desk at II and is it available so something with the system, not a surprise. So dont freak out if you dont see it online, try calling them too.


----------



## potchak (Aug 4, 2008)

Phillie said:


> I too cecked after writing my post from a few days ago. I saw it was not available for my MGO June 2009. I called the Marriott desk at II and is it available so something with the system, not a surprise. So dont freak out if you dont see it online, try calling them too.



hmm, I wonder then if AC's are being offered for MMC then?


----------



## sdtugger (Aug 4, 2008)

Phillie said:


> I too cecked after writing my post from a few days ago. I saw it was not available for my MGO June 2009. I called the Marriott desk at II and is it available so something with the system, not a surprise. So dont freak out if you dont see it online, try calling them too.



I called as well and they were offering an AC for my Branson week that I could no longer see online, so I deposited.  I haven't seen the AC in my account yet, but I was told I would receive an AC.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Aug 4, 2008)

I called today about my MSE and no offer yet.


----------



## potchak (Aug 5, 2008)

I called as well, they said they are still accepting them through Oct this year, but nothing for next year yet for MSE, MMC


----------



## icydog (Aug 5, 2008)

I called yesterday and spoke with the customer service department. It was a NO GO!! Just as you have all described they had no dates for the issuance of MMC or MSE ACs. I asked for a manager to call me back. I'm still waiting....:zzz:


----------



## ronmhjr (Aug 5, 2008)

icydog said:


> I called yesterday and spoke with the customer service department. It was a NO GO!! Just as you have all described they had no dates for the issuance of MMC or MSE ACs. I asked for a manager to call me back. I'm still waiting....:zzz:



Marylyn,

When you talk to the manager, could you ask if you have already deposited a week and AC becuase available for the week already deposited do you still get an AC.  I was told yesterday when I deposited my MSE week that I would still get it, if one became available.

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 5, 2008)

I got an A/C for my 2009 Waiohai week.  I deposited August 2nd.(is that Sat next year).


----------



## potchak (Aug 5, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> I got an A/C for my 2009 Waiohai week.  I deposited August 2nd.(is that Sat next year).



couldn't you deposit a June 2009 week for me?  

I have been waiting forever for my trades to come through and still no joy.


----------



## Corky (Aug 5, 2008)

Still trying to understand Marriott's system and II's.  I own a gold MMC week.  What is the best time for me to deposit?   Can I expect an AC?

Thanks for any feedback?


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 5, 2008)

potchak said:


> couldn't you deposit a June 2009 week for me?
> 
> I have been waiting forever for my trades to come through and still no joy.


  Oh... Shoot... I didn't even think of that.  I would have too.  Man... I'm so sorry...  Hope you forgive me.


----------



## potchak (Aug 6, 2008)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Oh... Shoot... I didn't even think of that.  I would have too.  Man... I'm so sorry...  Hope you forgive me.



No worries, if they don't come through, we will probably change it to 3 weeks in Oct, I am sure we will have no trouble getting that, or FF seats. We just won't have folks joining us as we would have originally though since one is a teacher. Oh well, too bad for them.


----------



## leskiw (Aug 6, 2008)

*ACs for Grand Vista?*



thinze3 said:


> I think it would be interesting to see if any Marriott resorts are being offered AC's for 2009 weeks. If there are currently no AC's being offered, keep checking with II and let everyone know when an AC is offered for your resort.
> 
> There sure seemed to be fewer AC's offered for '08, according to Tuggers, than in previous years. Just trying to see if this trend is continuing into 2009.
> 
> ...



I am thinking about buying platinum grand vista, do any of you know the history of whether or not it has received an AC in the past? How about this year so far? II seems to be really stingy about offering ACs this year.


----------



## leskiw (Aug 6, 2008)

*AC for MMC*



Corky said:


> Still trying to understand Marriott's system and II's.  I own a gold MMC week.  What is the best time for me to deposit?   Can I expect an AC?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback?



Early in the thread we were talking about this, those of us with Platinum weeks can't even get an AC for July-August yet, II said to check in Oct-Nov and then MAYBE they would be offering an AC for July-August.  

Dave


----------



## gmarine (Aug 6, 2008)

Corky said:


> Still trying to understand Marriott's system and II's.  I own a gold MMC week.  What is the best time for me to deposit?   Can I expect an AC?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback?



II offers ACs for high demand weeks as incentive to deposit. Gold at MMC is March and November, off season and not very high demand, so I doubt II will ever offer an AC for gold MMC weeks.


----------



## icydog (Aug 7, 2008)

ronmhjr said:


> Marylyn,
> 
> When you talk to the manager, could you ask if you have already deposited a week and AC becuase available for the week already deposited do you still get an AC.  I was told yesterday when I deposited my MSE week that I would still get it, if one became available.
> 
> ...



Hi Ron, 

I was told the exact opposite. I was told if I deposit my MMCs and my MSE weeks now that I will *NOT* get an AC when they issue them. If you can, please check again, get a manager's name, and let us know. Talking to clerks has not helped one little bit-- and the manager, predictably, never phoned me back. _What a way to run an airline!!_:annoyed:


----------



## gmarine (Aug 7, 2008)

icydog said:


> Hi Ron,
> 
> I was told the exact opposite. I was told if I deposit my MMCs and my MSE weeks now that I will *NOT* get an AC when they issue them. If you can, please check again, get a manager's name, and let us know. Talking to clerks has not helped one little bit-- and the manager, predictably, never phoned me back. _What a way to run an airline!!_:annoyed:



This is the policy. They dont give ACs for deposits made before the offer. However,this doesnt mean that if there is an offer for an AC after your deposit that you cant ask for one and possibly still get one.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well... i wont get an AC this year with my MMC but i'm happy as i've made a request first as suggested here and got the exchange we want last night! :whoopie:   Marriott Horizon with the pirate boat for my boys July 4th-11 !    Surprise to see II with no AC yet this year for MMC but nonetheless i'm glad i had the exchange i was looking for!


----------



## icydog (Aug 8, 2008)

jesuis1837 said:


> Well... i wont get an AC this year with my MMC but i'm happy as i've made a request first as suggested here and got the exchange we want last night! :whoopie:   Marriott Horizon with the pirate boat for my boys July 4th-11 !    Surprise to see II with no AC yet this year for MMC but nonetheless i'm glad i had the exchange i was looking for!




*Funny I deposited that week into II three weeks ago. *I was handling someone else's account at the time and acting as her consultant. Some consultant:annoyed:  it took well over an hour and I got a big Bubkus for pay. She's my doc's wife so I figured I'd help out, but her account was a mess and before I knew it, an hour and 20 minutes had passed.


----------



## Mountainside Owner (Aug 8, 2008)

I just got an AC yesterday when I deposited my March 09 week at Mountainside.  I've never used an AC before - what's the deal with them?  Are there any fees to redeem, and I assume the properties available are fairly limited.  Is it really just a free week?


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 8, 2008)

Mountainside Owner said:


> I just got an AC yesterday when I deposited my March 09 week at Mountainside.  I've never used an AC before - what's the deal with them?  Are there any fees to redeem, and I assume the properties available are fairly limited.  Is it really just a free week?



See the FAQ section of the Marriott forum.  Dave explains the AC process.

To answer your question, the weeks cost $$ depending on the size unit you select and the travel dates are restricted to lowseason.  If you like to book late minute travel (59 days till checkin), ACs would be perfect.


----------



## Corky (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm still surprised that Nov - Thanksgiving, and March - Easter, aren't considered high demand weeks worthy of an AC by II.

Guess I'll try request first and hope for a great exchange.

BTW, do I have to select a Gold week first before requesting first, and will II tell me which weeks are the most sought after?


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 9, 2008)

Corky said:


> ....Guess I'll try request first and hope for a great exchange.
> 
> BTW, do I have to select a Gold week first before requesting first, and will II tell me which weeks are the most sought after?



Yes, you  need to reserve a week first, either online or by calling Marriott. You may call II and ask about demand, but basically it is the same as the "demand index" link located to the right side of your resort's description on the II website.

Terry


----------



## icydog (Sep 1, 2008)

*Any ACs for Manor Club yet??*

Just checking---Did anyone get an AC for their platinum Manor Club weeks? I check periodically. I'm thinking I must deposit them soon.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 1, 2008)

Still a no go a week ago.  Haven't checked since then.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 1, 2008)

icydog said:


> Just checking---Did anyone get an AC for their platinum Manor Club weeks? I check periodically. I'm thinking I must deposit them soon.



I gave up and simply deposited...better luck next year.


----------



## SBtraveler (Sep 2, 2008)

*No AC online but it was available by phone*

I am really glad I read this thread.  I saw an AC when I checked earlier this summer for a 1 bedroom at Ko Olina for July 4th, 2009.  I was waiting to deposit until the end of summer.  When I checked back on Aug 30th, the AC didn't show up online.  I decided read-up on this issue on TUG. Then I called II, yesh, they had one for me. I almost deposited it online without calling.  
Thanks folks


----------



## rsackett (Sep 2, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I gave up and simply deposited...better luck next year.



Well I will be keeping my week this year and going to MMC if no AC is offered.  

For me an AC is the incentive I need to deposit.  Without an AC I do not want to trade and pay a fee.  If AC's stop all together I may cancell my II membership and try one of the independent companies when I want to trade.

Ray


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 2, 2008)

lll1929 said:


> All Aruba Plat 2009 weeks are eligible for an AC but not the 2009 Gold weeks.  I am hoping that the gold weeks get ACs in the next few months.



I got my gold AC.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 2, 2008)

rsackett said:


> Well I will be keeping my week this year and going to MMC if no AC is offered.
> 
> For me an AC is the incentive I need to deposit.  Without an AC I do not want to trade and pay a fee.  If AC's stop all together I may cancell my II membership and try one of the independent companies when I want to trade.
> 
> Ray



So what will you do with your MMC week if you did not intend on going to MMC provided II had offered you an AC?

Just wondering.

Terry


----------



## rsackett (Sep 2, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> So what will you do with your MMC week if you did not intend on going to MMC provided II had offered you an AC?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> Terry




I have many places on my list; Custom House, Disney, East Coast Beach Locations, Newport Coast, NYC...  I have only had a timeshare since Jan 2006, so far I have traded every year and gotten an AC.  I look forward to going to Manor Club, but since I have many places on my list to go, as long as they give AC's I will most likley trade it through II to get a second week of timesharing each year.

If no AC I will save my membership and exchange fees and enjoy Manor Club.

Ray


----------



## javabean (Sep 2, 2008)

We just purchased MMC in March 08 and were also anticipating the AC. We'll be keeping our reserved week at MMC this year also unless things change. We have already deposited our MGV 1bd/lockoff, so that's enough II fees for now. And as we all agree, MMC is a great place to stay.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Waiohai is limited on AC offers from II*

Waiohai is ONLY being offered AC's from II for deposit's of weeks between April 16, 2009 and September 16, 2009.


Terry


----------



## malago (Sep 10, 2008)

*AC  - for 2009*

Deposited my Aruba Surf Club 2009 and got an AC Cert.


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 10, 2008)

malago said:


> Deposited my Aruba Surf Club 2009 and got an AC Cert.




What week?
It was last reported on this thread in June that Aruba was being offered AC's through September as well.


----------



## rsnash (Sep 10, 2008)

*Fairway Villas?*

I had never even heard of an AC until I joined TUG. Now I'm jealous and want one! Do they ever offer ACs for Fairway Villas? If so, when would be the best time to request for my reservation with Marriott so as to be offered an AC by II when I deposit?


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 10, 2008)

This is a strange situation IMO ... I was on the phone today with II and asked if July4 week at MMC would get an AC.  He said 'no'.  So I asked about MBP for President's Week and he said 'no' again.  If July 4 in Williamsburg and President's Day in Fort Lauderdale won't get an AC, what will?

He did say that 'no' doesn't mean they won't make them available at some time, but did say that II doesn't always offer AC's.  I said I wouldn't deposit with him until they do.

II is very strange this year ... they aren't getting the trades as I've had a request in for BeachPlace 2 bdrm about 13 months beforehand -- and they say they've not had any deposits for the weeks I wanted.  What do they expect -- if they don't give the incentives for prime prime weeks?  

I wonder if II and MVCI are having some problems getting along -- the threat of MVCI starting their own internal trade system might be the cause.

Brian


----------



## wuv pooh (Sep 10, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I wonder if II and MVCI are having some problems getting along -- the threat of MVCI starting their own internal trade system might be the cause.
> 
> Brian



I thought that might be the case too.  If Marriott is pulling out to an internal system next year then they might not want a lot of Marriott AC in the system sopping up the inventory from the other members next year.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 11, 2008)

But then why are they giving them to Aruba Marriotts?


----------



## thinze3 (Sep 11, 2008)

*My take on this.*

I do not think the lack of AC's has anything to do with a planned internal trading system. I think it is a matter of reaching an equilibrium of supply and demand with certain timeshares/locations.

Truth is, Marriott must have deposits to keep the sytem working, and they will do whatever it takes to get the necessary amount of deposits needed. There's nothing like owning MLE or MGV and getting that great trade to Hawaii or Aruba, and Marriott sales timeshares by speaking about trades like this.

I do believe it is possible that Marriott is pushing the limit a bit this year but all will return to normal soon. Don't forget last year owners of Grand Chateau were making similar claims about their lack of AC's. Soon enough MMC, MBP & MPB owners will be depositing their weeks just as they did in the past, whether or not they receive AC's. After all they must do so if they want to trade into Hawaii or Aruba. *IMO*

Terry


----------



## rdh1947 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have been waiting to deposit the 1 bdrm portion of our MSE (week of June 27, 2009) in order to see if we would get an AC.  I had not thought of a possible II vs Marriott conflict.  I see our May Swallowtail week merits an AC, but a test of our Monarch for the same May week fails to get an AC.  Interesting?


----------



## VacationPro (Sep 11, 2008)

wuv pooh said:


> I thought that might be the case too.  If Marriott is pulling out to an internal system next year then they might not want a lot of Marriott AC in the system sopping up the inventory from the other members next year.



This is exactly my thought too, although it seems inconsistent.  Branson getting them while other more "marquis" properties do not seems to defy logic.


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 11, 2008)

I completely agree with this.

To add, I believe that a lot of people are NOT requesting trades via II for the short and medium term due to the economy in gereral and fuel prices specifically.  People are taking fewer vacations, especially those who don't get paid time off.  I don't have any proof from a timeshare perspective, but tourism is down as much as 25% in some areas.  If my hypothesis is correct, there is a much lower quantity demanded and thus fewer ACs.



thinze3 said:


> I do not think the lack of AC's has anything to do with a planned internal trading system. I think it is a matter of reaching an equilibrium of supply and demand with certain timeshares/locations.
> 
> *IMO*
> 
> Terry


----------



## winger (Sep 11, 2008)

Big Matt said:


> I completely agree with this.
> 
> To add, I believe that a lot of people are NOT requesting trades via II for the short and medium term due to the economy in gereral and fuel prices specifically.  People are taking fewer vacations, especially those who don't get paid time off.  I don't have any proof from a timeshare perspective, but tourism is down as much as 25% in some areas.  If my hypothesis is correct, there is a much lower quantity demanded and thus fewer ACs.



hmmm, my july 4th mmc still as no ac offerred but i know of six polo towers' weeks that are offered ac's for 2009. granted polo ac is worth less in terms of what it can trade into but still


----------



## Big Matt (Sep 11, 2008)

Winger,
it's not just Manor Club.  There are lots of weeks that got ACs on a regular basis that aren't getting them.


----------



## potchak (Sep 12, 2008)

I think the main reason for no AC's yet is because people aren't requesting for next year, mainly next summer yet. People like to get through the summer before making plans for the next summer, so I am sure the ac's will be offered soon for summer weeks if they haven't already.


----------



## armstrl (Sep 12, 2008)

*AC for MCV*

We originally bought our MCV unit (one Plat and one Gold) to trade (we never go thre).  This year we reserved the week of Memorial Day weekend for our Plat unit, deposited it right away in the last week of May and received an AC from II shortly thereafter.  We also receive "offers" from II all the time for AC's if we deposit the MCV units, but by the time we get them we've usually traded them.  Never disappointed with our trades.


----------



## csalter2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Got Mine!*

I exchanged my Ko Olina for an 2009 AC and received it for a 2 bedroom. Next time I will lock it off for the additional week. I did have to remind them about the AC before they gave it to me. However, I have the 5 year contract as well.


----------



## Ann in CA (Sep 13, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago when I talked to II they said that Waiohai would receive an AC for any 2009 week.  We had just exchanged our Mountainside lockoff for Waiohai for this October, so since we have Easter Week reserved at Waiohai, we think we will deposit rather than go again.

On the other hand, we have never rented it and assume that would be a good week to try rent.  II said we could still deposit it unitl 60 days out. We still have lots of Shell points to use up, but still would sort of hate to give up that deposit and the AC if we rented.


----------



## Mountainside Owner (Sep 21, 2008)

*Low Inventory*

Are the AC's the reason that there is such low inventory on II for Aruba ?  On my AC I see that Sept. and Oct. are available for Aruba, but not too many other options.  I already booked airfare but can't find a week!  Back in July there was plenty of inventory and even last year I remember seeing a ton avail. for the fall.  What's going on with II and Aruba!?


----------



## ann824 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just talked to the Marriott desk and I asked about Manor Club.  She said no ac yet, but that was subject to change.  I guess I will wait a little longer.


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ann in CA said:


> A couple of weeks ago when I talked to II they said that Waiohai would receive an AC for any 2009 week.  We had just exchanged our Mountainside lockoff for Waiohai for this October, so since we have Easter Week reserved at Waiohai, we think we will deposit rather than go again.
> 
> On the other hand, we have never rented it and assume that would be a good week to try rent.  II said we could still deposit it unitl 60 days out. We still have lots of Shell points to use up, but still would sort of hate to give up that deposit and the AC if we rented.



If you are going to deposit your week, you need to do so NOW. If you wait you will give up trading value of your week. You are now at the six month time table to where you start losing trading value quickly.





Mountainside Owner said:


> Are the AC's the reason that there is such low inventory on II for Aruba ?  On my AC I see that Sept. and Oct. are available for Aruba, but not too many other options.  I already booked airfare but can't find a week!  Back in July there was plenty of inventory and even last year I remember seeing a ton avail. for the fall.  What's going on with II and Aruba!?



Exactly what dates are you looking for? Are you looking for Fall 2008? If so, I see tons of availability at Aruba Surf and Ocean Clubs - even many 2BR units.


Terry


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Oct 7, 2008)

*Yippie!  II offering A/C for Gold Aruba Ocean Club*

Good- I was worried there for a while.   I thought II was just offering AC for Platinum weeks but now they are offering them for Apr- Sept 16th.  So I just booked for the week of Sept 6....but I'll wait till just before the 6 mo point to deposit it so I can put off the clock starting to tick on the AC....I'm relieved, cause I was starting to worry about the desireability of the Ocean Club, due to the "no sharing policy" with the Surf Club facility wise....


----------



## Latravel (Oct 7, 2008)

I received AC's for both my Shadow Ridge March 09 and my Timberlodge Jan 09 deposits.


----------



## Ann in CA (Oct 7, 2008)

Just spoke with Interval International again, and they said I would get the AC for Waiohai April 10-17  (that's Easter week), and just had to deposit 60 days ahead of our April 10, 2009 check in date.  Of course we won't wait too much longer to decide, but we will be back at Waiohai in a couple of weeks, and will decide then whether we want to go again so soon.  I asked again about the AC, and she assured me that we would get it no matter  how close we were to the 60 day limit.  We don't really want the AC to expire a year from now, so have been holding off for that too, as we have Shell points to use up this year too. 

Didn't ask her how much depositing close to the 60 day date would affect trading power.  We have usually gone right back to Waiohai if we deposited, but this year may trade elsewhere.  Our Mountainside has been a great exchanger no matter when we deposited.  However, perhaps if we had deposited earlier, Mountainside would qualify for an AC?  Think we have received a notice from II saying that one time, but we had already deposited without being offered an AC.

Now that we are TUG members, we are becoming much more aware of the possibilities!  Thanks! 

Ann


----------



## abdibile (Oct 9, 2008)

*No ACs for prime summer Horizons Branson anymore?*

Hi,

After waiting for some months my Horizins Branson week bought resale was transferred and I finally have it registered in my II account.

As it was reported here that summer weeks at Horizons Branson would receive ACs I tried to deposit a July 2 (Thursday) checkin week in the bigher lockoff 1 BR.

This is the text the website showed:

"Deposit Type: If you choose to deposit this unit now, you can request an exchange week from today to two years after the date the home week begins and Interval International will have immediate use of this week. Your deposit expiration date will be July 9, 2011. You will have until your expiration date to complete your travel."

Does not look like this would get an AC, right? There should be additional text talking about the AC, correct?

Has someone else realized they where not offered ACs for prime summer Horizons Branson weeks?

Or can it be that there are no ACs with Interval International Europe (Germany) at all?

Thanks!


----------



## sdtugger (Oct 9, 2008)

abdibile said:


> Hi,
> 
> After waiting for some months my Horizins Branson week bought resale was transferred and I finally have it registered in my II account.
> 
> ...



The same thing happened to me, but I had previously seen the AC offered on the website so I called.  They said they were still offering AC's and they should be on the website.  They gave me an AC.


----------



## bookworm (Oct 9, 2008)

I booked Horizon Branson for early July and got the AC for the one bedroom but it didn't come up online, only when I called in. I had checked here so knew it was likely available.


----------



## Danette (Oct 9, 2008)

*NCV*

Received mailing from II today offering an AC for NCV


Danette


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Danette said:


> Received mailing from II today offering an AC for NCV
> 
> Danette



Great!! Summer '09??

If so, maybe there is yet hope for the Manor Club owners.


----------



## Danette (Oct 9, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Great!! Summer '09??
> 
> If so, maybe there is yet hope for the Manor Club owners.



It says: "To be eligible for this special offer, you must deposit your week no later than 05Jul09, and the dates of the week you are depositing must fall between 03Sep09 and 23Dec09."


----------



## winger (Oct 10, 2008)

Danette said:


> It says: "To be eligible for this special offer, you must deposit your week no later than 05Jul09, and the dates of the week you are depositing must fall between 03Sep09 and 23Dec09."



so why give an ac for 'low' season?


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 10, 2008)

That is interesting.  

II has been offering AC's for Waiohai through mid-September of '09 for many months now, but I just got an II mailer asking specifically for week 44 (November 1, '09).  That too seems a little odd IMO.


Terry


----------



## aka Julie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just checked on II using my dummy 2009 Barony week (last week in silver season).  Notation popped up AC available for check-in dates of March 19, 2009 thru September 2, 2009.  That's the last week in silver, all of spring gold, all of summer platinum, and first week of gold in the fall.  

Too bad I turned in my week several months ago.


----------



## abdibile (Oct 11, 2008)

sdtugger said:


> The same thing happened to me, but I had previously seen the AC offered on the website so I called.  They said they were still offering AC's and they should be on the website.  They gave me an AC.



Thanks for that tipp!

Does not sound like an easy process....

I am living in Germany and talking to II Germany, so perhaps this is more complicated than in the US:

I called Interval and asked for an AC if I deposit the Horizons Branson Master Suite (1 BR) week.

The rep (who did not sound knowledgable at all like always with II Germany...) told me that she can not do anything as this is a Marriott week. I should call Marriott Owner services as only they see if they offer ACs (as ACs are given by Marriott, not by II !?!)

So I called Marriott. The rep there told me that she would have to call II as she does not know if II offers an AC.

She called me back half an hour later and told that II offers ACs for my week.

Then she deposited the weeks for me, which I now see online in my II account as being deposited.

Then she told me that I would have to call II and ask for the ACs.

Shouldn't this happen automatically? Or does an II rep manually have to give me the AC?

I am not too motivated to call unknowledgable II again....

How long does it usually take until ACs show up online in my II account?


----------



## abdibile (Oct 11, 2008)

I could motivate myself to call II again and ask for the AC.

The same unknowledgable rep told me that the deposit should have a remark that it gets an AC but my deposit does not have such an remark.

If the AC does not show up in my online account within a week, I should call back.

When I mentioned that Marriott confirmed with II (like the Marriott rep told me) that the week would get an AC she just said "A lot is told which is not always true".


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 11, 2008)

First of all, the AC's are offered by II, not Marriott. At  some Marriott resorts there are agreements between II and Marriott where new buyers are guaranteed AC's for a few years after they purchase, but after that time period expires it is all about supply and demand as determined by II.

It does take a few days for the AC to show up in your II account. I would just wait a bit before calling II back if you have been frustrated with them.


Terry


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

bookworm said:


> I booked Horizon Branson for early July and got the AC for the one bedroom but it didn't come up online, only when I called in. I had checked here so knew it was likely available.


I got one for mid June 2009.


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

Ann in CA said:


> Didn't ask her how much depositing close to the 60 day date would affect trading power.


And they wouldn't have told you if you had, at least not honestly.  Generally trade power starts declining around 10 months out.  It seems to decline less for higher demand higher rated options.  I deposited a Surfwatch unit about 4 months out and it has seemed to affect trade power somewhat based on my online playing.


----------



## leskiw (Oct 13, 2008)

*AC for MMC now available but what good is it!*



thinze3 said:


> Great!! Summer '09??
> 
> If so, maybe there is yet hope for the Manor Club owners.



I just looked on II and they are now offering an AC for MMC  this year's bookings. These are the exact words off the II site when I go and look at my 2008 week (which I deposited over a year ago):

"If your check-in date is between September 4 and October 29, 2008, just deposit this week to qualify for a bonus Resort Accommodation Certificate!  It's that easy.  Don't wait … deposit now! "

No way I could have held on until now!
Super Dave


----------



## thinze3 (Oct 13, 2008)

Super Dave,
This entire thread is about 2009 weeks, not 2008 as your II offer is for. To date no bonus weeks have been offered for 2009 weeks at MMC.

It appears to be the first time that II has gone this long without offering AC's at MANY resorts.


Terry


----------



## Quimby4 (Dec 21, 2008)

Does anyone know the 2009 date ranges that II is offering AC's for Marriott Desert Springs Villas II ?

Thanks you!


----------



## Dave M (Dec 21, 2008)

No, but you can find out tomorrow (Monday) by calling the Marriott department of II at 800-622-1747.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 16, 2009)

*No AC for Sunset pointe*

I understand that fewer AC's were given for 2009 deposits.... but can anyone explain why Harbour Point receives a bonus week for 4/23 - 9/9/09, and Sunset Pointe does not?  They are practically the same property!  I have a Fourth of July week I was going to deposit until I found out there is no bonus week attached.  II Customer Relations couldn't give me an answer.... I spoke with Bill and he was confused as well and said the department that determines who gets the bonus weeks won't tell why.....it's a State secret.  I also called Marriott Owner Services and the manager at Sunset Pointe, who is getting in touch with the II rep in Hilton Head.  This makes NO sense at all since they are sister properties and if I deposit my July 4 week, it will disappear in a nanosecond.  Any suggestions?


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 16, 2009)

At ant time did II offer AC's for Sunset Point for '09 weeks?
Is II still offering AC's for Harbour Point currently?


----------



## dewalbs (Mar 16, 2009)

They are offering an AC for my Harbour Point week 35.

--Barb


----------



## AMJ (Mar 16, 2009)

Terry,
II is still offering ACs for Harbour Point 2009 summer weeks.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 16, 2009)

According to an II rep, no AC's were ever offered for 2009 deposits.


----------



## erm (Mar 17, 2009)

I received an AC for my week 30 HP but no AC for Sunset Pt. sport(gold).  This is the first year II has not offered an AC for Sunset.


----------



## potchak (Mar 17, 2009)

That is shocking considering it is hilton head summer, one of the highest demand areas! Oh my.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very surprising that one gets it and the other does not.  

Each year II seems to drop the number of resorts getting AC's. I would not be one bit surprised if II doesn't offer AC's for Marriotts in Hawaii next year (2010). They are not currently offering an AC for Waioahi week 52 of '09.


----------



## purduealum91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

Im new to Marriott and ACs.  I have not deposited my Horizon Branson 1br and studio Aug 09 weeks yet with II.  They do appear in my II so that I may exchange them if I wish.  Do I need to deposit these weeks first before I see the AC message?

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## ecwinch (Mar 17, 2009)

purduealum91 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im new to Marriott and ACs.  I have not deposited my Horizon Branson 1br and studio Aug 09 weeks yet with II.  They do appear in my II so that I may exchange them if I wish.  Do I need to deposit these weeks first before I see the AC message?
> 
> ...



On-line, for both fixed or floating weeks, you will get the message when you click on the Deposit button. The next screen (Deposit Details) has a statement to the effect that the deposit will get you a AC. You still can cancel the deposit at that point.

For fixed weeks, you will see a green icon for the week on the Deposit/Extend A Week screen.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just before you confirm your deposit a message will appear telling you that you will receive an AC for your deposit.

I would call II and conirm before depositing if I were you.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 17, 2009)

FYI, II does not offer ACs for studio units.


----------



## purduealum91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you all.  You are terrific!  No AC is showing up for either my 1br or studio.  Looks like a call in to II is in order.

Tom


----------



## purduealum91 (Mar 17, 2009)

1br does qualify, studio not.  Thanks again.  I had to call this in as I mistakenly deposited my 1br unit without seeing the AC message.


----------



## Quimby4 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> Does anyone know the 2009 date ranges that II is offering AC's for Marriott Desert Springs Villas II ?
> 
> Thanks you!



I called II and the rep said there are no 2009 dates for AC's for DSV II.  Anyone had any luck ?  

I have been told this before by reps who don't really now how to search for AC eligibility by resorts.

I am down to the final days of Marriott recognizing me as an owner and I need to hurry up and book my 2009 Gold week.

Thx!


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 19, 2009)

Quimby4 said:


> I called II and the rep said there are no 2009 dates for AC's for DSV II.  Anyone had any luck ?
> 
> I have been told this before by reps who don't really now how to search for AC eligibility by resorts.
> 
> ...



DSV II was offered AC's from December '08 through May '09.


----------



## maryk (Mar 19, 2009)

I too am new at Marriott and AC's. 

I barely understand these AC's.  Can someone explain how use use an AC?  Is it an extra week with a time limit?  

What type of unit do you get- does it match what you traded?


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 19, 2009)

What is an AC?

A. “Accommodation Certificate”Interval International (II) offers an incentive bonus to owners of high-demand weeks who deposit them with II. That bonus is an Accommodation Certificate (“AC”), which can be exchanged for a week through II. Your exchange choices will be limited and generally won’t be prime season weeks. Thus, there are effectively blackout dates and blackout resorts. The restrictions for your AC will differ from the restrictions on some other ACs.

In addition, you can use your deposited week to exchange for another week.

During the last 59 days (“Flexchange”) before a week for which you would like to redeem your AC, you can see almost any week available in the II exchange system, other than those weeks restricted for various resort system (such as Marriott) internal trading preferences.

The cost to redeem an AC ranges from $199 to $299: $199 for a studio, $249 for a 1BR and $299 for a 2BR.

The AC is valid for one year from the date it is issued, which is usually soon after you make your deposit. Thus, to use your AC, you must reserve and take your additional vacation during that one-year period. That suggests some strategy, since the longer you wait before depositing, the longer you will have to use that AC once it is issued. The challenge is to balance that additional time against possible reduced trading power for your week due to delaying your deposit.

There is no guarantee that you’ll receive an AC every year you deposit your week. The demand for your week could change, possibly leading II to stop offering an AC for your week. Also, you won’t get an AC if you use the request-first method for requesting an exchange, under which you hold onto your week until you get an exchange that’s acceptable to you.

Because most available weeks that can be confirmed with an AC are off-season (except during Flexchange), ACs don’t work well for everyone. Many, many ACs go unused. However, if you don’t mind traveling in the off-season or scheduling your trip on short notice (during Flexchange), you might well be thrilled with the results.

To determine if your week currently qualifies for an AC, follow these steps:

1. Log in to your II account.

2. Select “Exchange”.

3. Select “Deposit/Extend a Week”.

4. Select “Deposit” for an eligible (1BR or larger) 2008 week.

5. Enter (or make up) your Reservation # (for Marriott owners a 8-digit Marriott “Reservation No.” starting with “8”). Also select your actual or a hypothetical “Check-in Date”. Then click on “Continue”.

6. If you are lucky, the next screen (“Deposit Details”) will have two paragraphs. The first paragraph will explain how long you will have to complete an exchange if you deposit the week. The second paragraph, the one you hope to see, will read something like the following:

Deposit this unit and you’ll earn a Bonus Week Certificate that’s good for an additional one-week accommodations at an Interval member resort (certain fees and restrictions may apply). Once your unit is verified for deposit, the certificate will be issued so come back to IntervalWorld.com soon to check on the status of - and to start planning - your bonus vacation.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Mar 19, 2009)

One more piece of advice: At that “Deposit Details” screen, do not click on “Deposit” unless you really want to deposit it!


----------



## korndoc (Mar 20, 2009)

I just deposited my Desert Springs Villas I on the phone with Marriott.  I did not talk with an II advisor nor did I do this on line.  I was talking to the Marriott counselor at the Marriott phone number and I was just asking some questions. He said he could make the deposit for me, so I let him.

This was for the New Year's week #52, for 2009.  How can I find out if I should have gotten an AC?  Is it too late since I deposited to II through Marriott rather than directly through II?

Jeff


----------



## m61376 (Mar 20, 2009)

korndoc said:


> I just deposited my Desert Springs Villas I on the phone with Marriott.  I did not talk with an II advisor nor did I do this on line.  I was talking to the Marriott counselor at the Marriott phone number and I was just asking some questions. He said he could make the deposit for me, so I let him.
> 
> This was for the New Year's week #52, for 2009.  How can I find out if I should have gotten an AC?  Is it too late since I deposited to II through Marriott rather than directly through II?
> 
> Jeff



The actual deposit was to II, so if the week was eligible you would still receive the AC. You can call II directly and check if that week received AC's and. of course if it did, request one.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 20, 2009)

korndoc said:


> I just deposited my Desert Springs Villas I on the phone with Marriott.  I did not talk with an II advisor nor did I do this on line.  I was talking to the Marriott counselor at the Marriott phone number and I was just asking some questions. He said he could make the deposit for me, so I let him.
> 
> This was for the New Year's week #52, for 2009.  How can I find out if I should have gotten an AC?  Is it too late since I deposited to II through Marriott rather than directly through II?
> 
> Jeff



I have week 52 reserved at DSV II, and II is NOT yet offering AC's for that week. Only weeks through May '09 are getting them. I was told that II did offer AC's for week 52 last year and still may do so for '09 later on, but due to changes in the economy, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## soob (Mar 20, 2009)

*Its worth calling II to ask if they want your unit*

I phoned II to see if they would like my Orlando Platinum week at Cypress Harbour in return for an AC! They said they would so I deposited my unit and had to call back again and eventually spoke to a superviser who has now given me an AC but it was a hard job.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 20, 2009)

Soob.....When did you do this?


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 30, 2009)

Talked to II on Sunday March 29 regarding deposting one of my Manor Club MMC 2 bdrm reservations for the July 4th week and mentioned I was holding off until they were giving AC's for it ... she said they were not giving AC's for MMC this year for sure.  I told her I'd advertise on Ebay instead and II wouldn't get it, but she still wouldn't budge.  This is the first time in my history that II hasn't offered an AC for an MMC platinum.  Odd thing is that she said they had absolutely no MMC availabilities for that week so it does make you wonder who is pulling the strings right now as it's gotta be costing them business.

Brian


----------



## jesuis1837 (Mar 30, 2009)

MMC hasnt given up any AC at MMC for 2009 but what about 2010? Are you saying your July 4 2010 wont pull, AGAIN, any AC?  Or maybe were you talking about july 2009...  Anyhow, it looks like MMC isnt as beneficial as before...


----------



## pwrshift (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry for the confusion ... my week is for July 4th week of 2009 - this year.  I've been holding on to it in case II made a late decision to offer AC's.  Have no idea what they are going to do for 2010 and suspect they don't either.

I suspect this AC situation has some relationship to the 'rumour' that Marriott is going to start their own exchange program.

Brian


----------



## m61376 (Mar 31, 2009)

Brian- What I don't understand is that if Marriott does actually start its own internal exchange system, then any Marriotts in II would become more valuable, wouldn't they? I would think that II would be trying to get as many as they could now (and therefore be offering more AC's) if they were concerned about a possible internal exchange system.

In this market, I would be surprised if Marriott rolled anything new out. Too much uncertainty and too much manpower, at a time when they are trying to cut costs.

It is possible that II is just getting a lot of deposits given the economy and doesn't need to offer incentives to get more. Last year timeshare owners were using vacations that had already been paid for, but may be hesitant or unable to book new airfare, etc., depending upon their circumstances, so they may just be depositing for future use.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 31, 2009)

I do agree somewhat about availability as there are plenty of summertime units still available today at various resorts and times in Williamsburg. However, we started seeing this trend last year when resorts in places like Vegas were getting AC's while the Marriott Grand Chateau owners were not. Same holds true for many summer units in Colorado. That makes no sense at all.

*I wonder if any Williamsburg units got AC's for 2009.*

I just wish that if Marriott is truly going to a points/internal trading system, that they would hurry up and do it. I am getting tired of hearing about it.


----------

